# 2°sea bigfoot seminar 2015



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

2° BIGFOOT SEMINAR IN SOUTH EAST ASIA - 6 June 2015 - Thailand- BNGKOK. AN UNIQUE OPPORTUNITY TO MEET THE RUPES STAFF AND LEARN EVERYTHING ABOUT THE BIGFOOT WITH ALL ASIA DETAILERS FROM

1. Taiwan
2. Thailand
3. Singapore
4. Malaysia
5. Indonesia
6. China
7. Korea
8. Norway
9. Russsia
10. Hongkong
11. Vietnames
12. Philipines
13. Maurittus
14. Australia


----------

